# Uintas question - Fishing in Henry's Fork



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I was born and lived the majority of my life in Utah and have never hiked Kings Peak.  So I have decided this is the year to end my shame but I am trying to convince my cousin to go with me only he is an even bigger fishing nut than I am and will not want to go there if the fishing is not good. Knowing that we will likely only have 2-3 days we would have to do the Henry's Fork approach, and set up a base camp somewhere near the top of the basin. I know there are lakes all over that basin, but I also know how many visitors that basin sees and so I am wondering if the fishing is any good. If you are willing to share any information but want to keep it somewhat confidential then a PM would be appreciated too. Thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dollar lake has decent fishing, as well as few others.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Dollar lake has decent fishing, as well as few others.


Yes, Dollar is a goodun, but crowded. Get up very early so you can get on top of King's before the afternoon thunderboomers.

This year there's much snow. Recommend waiting till mid-August to go. There are many fishing opportunities up on the Henry's Fork Basin. No secrets up there.

Let me warn you, King's Peak is in a wilderness area; so there will be a million Boy Scouts and two million domestic sheep.

In the pic below Dollar Lake is lower right in the Henry's Fork Basin as viewed from the base of Gilbert Peak:


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I always did well on the henry's fork stream using a #18 royal wulf.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You'll have a great time. I did it when I was 14 with the scouts (before I was a boy scout dropout :lol: ) and I was the only one in our troop to catch a fish at Dollar Lake. It was about a 14 inch rainbow. That was the last time I would fish until my 20's and the last time I would visit the Uintas until last year.

I'm sure the fishing will be fine. It's the Uintas! Bring a pen to sign the log on top. Have fun.


----------

